
Why manufacturing jobs are coming back to the U.S. as companies buy more robots - endswapper
https://www.recode.net/2017/5/26/15656120/manufacturing-jobs-automation-ai-us-increase-robot-sales-reshoring-offshoring
======
endswapper
Title edited for space.

